# My first fattie - SUCCESS!  w/QView!



## bluto (May 29, 2012)

So I've been wanting to try a fattie for some time now, finally decided to give it a go for breakfast yesterday.

Started by cutting small slits in the corners of a gallon ziploc then rolling out the chub of HOT Jimmy Dean.








Added some scrambled eggs.







Topped them with some of the wife's home made pork green chili!  (YUM)







Topped all that with a checkerboard of some Queso Fresco and Cheddar that I smoked a few weeks ago.







Rolled it up in the wax paper before putting it in the bacon weave.







Got my weave ready and rolled it all up, not sure why I didn't take picture of it, it was alot easier than I thought it was going to be.







Smoked with apple wood at 275F until it hit an IT of 165, pulled it from the smoker then popped on the grill to help crisp up the bacon, it was very thick bacon.







Here it is with the first cut.







The flavors were fantastic, next time I will use a thinner bacon though, the non-exposed parts didn't crisp up at all and the wife made sure to let me know about it.  :-)

Hope you like looking as much as I enjoyed making what is the first of many to come fatties.


----------



## scarbelly (May 29, 2012)

Looks like it came out great


----------



## smokinhusker (May 29, 2012)

Looks great and I like the green chili idea!!!


----------



## barnesski1 (May 29, 2012)

Looks good, and a great idea.


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2012)

I think the Fattie looks great. Nice Weave and Color...I only see one major FLAW!!!

The Pork Chili Verde looks great and you didn't post a RECIPE!...JJ


----------



## bluto (May 30, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I think the Fattie looks great. Nice Weave and Color...I only see one major FLAW!!!
> 
> The Pork Chili Verde looks great and you didn't post a RECIPE!...JJ


LOL, thanks! 

Ok okay, this is my wife's grandmother's recipe from down in New Mexico, they both just always just eye balled everything when making it, so one day I decided to keep peeking over her shoulder while she was making it so I could put together a recipe.  It ends up with almost a stew like consistency, but man is it good.  It obviously depends on your chile's, we get them at road side stands in July and August when they bring them up from New Mexico, we use a combo of medium and hot's for ours, but I know you have to do with what you can get.

Okay, so don't tell the wife I posted her recipe.  :-)

Pork Chile Verde

*1 tablespoon vegetable oil
1 pound pork chop cubes
2 cloves garlic cloves
1 cup chopped onions
1 1/4 pounds roasted green chiles - cleaned
2 cans diced tomatoes (14.5 oz cans)
4 cups water
1 pinch cumin (optional)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1 teaspoon garlic salt*


Add the vegetable oil to skillet and set on medium heat. Clean pork and cut into cubes so that you have a full pound for the recipe. Use a garlic press and press the cloves, then add the garlic, pork cubes and onion to the skillet, saute over medium heat until the onions are translucent. While waiting, cut up the green chile's and add them to crock pot along with the diced tomatoes and the remaining seasonings. Once the onions are translucent, add the skillet contents to the crock pot. Add the water and stir to combine. After 4-5 hours on low heat, mix a little cornstarch to a cup of cold water, carefully stir in a little bit at a time until the chili reaches the desired consistency. Salt and pepper to taste if desired.

I freeze mine in snack size ziploc bags, that way I can just pull a personal size serving out of the freezer any time I want it.

And the smoked queso fresco is fantastic shredded on top of this stuff.

Enjoy!


----------



## smokeater207 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wow looks delicious!!! And that pork chili verde is a great touch!! Kudos!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 6, 2012)

Outstanding food! That's the way I make my Pork Chile Verde...made it for several years at a local watering hole where I was a bartender.


----------



## bluto (Jun 6, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Outstanding food! That's the way I make my Pork Chile Verde...made it for several years at a local watering hole where I was a bartender.


Indeed Husker! I just can't get enough of the stuff, we go through a couple bushels a year just for the Chile Verde. Where was your watering hole, up in Woodland Park or down here in The Springs?


----------



## schaydu (Jun 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic!


----------



## schaydu (Jun 6, 2012)

im about to run to wally world and do this, ive been itching to smoke something!!


----------



## goat largon (Jun 7, 2012)

That looks fantastic, I want to do it Saturday morning!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 7, 2012)

Indeed Husker! I just can't get enough of the stuff, we go through a couple bushels a year just for the Chile Verde. I love the roasted chiles when they have them in the Springs or get them at the Green Chile Festival in Pueblo.

Where was your watering hole, up in Woodland Park or down here in The Springs? Crystola and Corner Pocket 8th Street


----------



## mdoverstreet (Jun 8, 2012)

I've got to try to make one of those!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Jun 9, 2012)

SmokinHusker said:


> Looks great and I like the green chili idea!!!


x2  Love it. Thank you for the recipe. I have never made a fatty yet (SMF negative points for me)  :)  But I will! And this will probably be the one I try. That's my kind of breakfast!


----------



## fracwilt (Jun 10, 2012)

that looked awesome!


----------

